# Project 200SEX



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

here is my car recently adding my body kit and chrome grille

My Car

sorry a repost


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

nice car, i love the grill, did you buy it like that or was it custom? if you bought it, where?


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Looks good. Would look even better dropped.

You can buy the grill from ebay.


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Looks nice.


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

my rims already rub the skirts so i dont know what would happen if i were to lower it, i got the grill from a company online


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Not bad...

A guy up here in Seattle had a red SE-R, and he changed the badging to read SEX. He sold it a while back though....


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Nice man! I like the blacked out lights. How come stuff looks purple in your shots? Like the Nissan symbol and the grill. Its nice looking though.


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

i had to change all the resolution and image size in photoshop to fit all the pictures in the briefcase because each pic was like 4MB so made it to like 400k so the image quality isnt the best


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *Nice man! I like the blacked out lights.*


Likewise here!! Not that I'm partial or biased in anyway!


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

yeah i got the idea from you timbo,everyone says that too many ppl have them but ive only seen you have them and you took yours off and so what if domestic cars dominate the blackouts, imports dominate the altezza's but no one with a neon,cavy or a stang every say they are for imports except for the ppl who are really really into the scene i guess you would say


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

ACTUALLY!!!! They're back on BABBBAYYY!!!! 

Import with a little domestic flair!!!!


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

how did you remove the white 'gts' from them?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

One very SORE fingernail. Everything else I thought of doing the job would scratch them.


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

i think im going to just leave it on


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

Did you get your gauges online? Same as e-bay's?


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

yeah i got them on ebay


----------



## BoiWiDNrg (Mar 26, 2003)

Where did u guys get the blacked out tail light covers.....and do they make them for the 98 style tails???? Thanks!!!

Samson


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

i got mine from autozone


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

new pics of interior at http://briefcase.yahoo.com/bc/tcn32...com/bc/tcn32_2003/lst?&.dir=/&.src=bc&.view=t


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

So how hard was that carpet to install? And about how long did it take? Did you have to take the back seat out as well? BTW the carpet looks good.


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

it wasnt hard but it was long it took a good 3-4hrs of actually work to put it in, yeah you have to take out the back seat.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

That looks really good. My only suggestion is to lower the shifter. It looks like it sits high up. 

Andre lowered his shifter and it looks really good.

Besides that, A job well done.


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

yeah im going to cut it and add a shift boot to it


----------

